# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  شرح لما بداخل الفضائي العام

## yassirali66

*اولا احبتي في المنبر
نحمد الله علي اتاحة اون لاين لنا قسم الفضائي العام ونشكرهم لثقتهم المطلقه فينا وهذا شرف لي بحد ذاته.
الشرح المبسط:-
اذا كنت تريد مشاهدة الدوري الانجليزي مثلا فعليك بشراء كارت يقوم بفك القناه المشفره المعنيه بادخاله في الريسيفر.
كما يمكنك شراء كرت للجزيره وآخر للبهله الهنديه واخر للاوائل.......
هي نفس الفكره قامت عدة شركات بانتاج اجهزه ريسيفر تعمل بواستطة الانترنت عن طريق وصله خلف الريسيفر وتسمي وصله(لان)
ما عليك الا التوصيل مباشره من اللابتوب او شراء راوتر  .. ونهدف من الطريقتين لايصال النت الي الريسيفر.
عندما يتصل الريسيفر بالنت يقوم تلقائيا بفتح القنوات المشفره جميعها......
وتعطي الشركه المصنعه للجهاز عام كامل مشاهده مجانيه وهو ما يعرف (بالسيرفر المجاني)
ارجو حفظ هذه المسميات لانها ستواصل معنا.....
بعد انتهاء السيرفر المجاني  تقوم انت بشراء ما يسمي (بالسيرفر المدفوع)......
ماهو السيرفر المدفوع:-
      نواصل...
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكور ياسر علي الموضوع 

برة الشبكة :

نحنا يا اخوي معاك لحدي السيرفر المجاني بسسس .
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اي بالله واحدة واحدة 
تعريف المصطلحات في الاول
طبعا افترض انه الشغل دا قانوني
صاح؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد واحد علي ياريد....
قبل ان نشرح لكم طريقة السيرفر ارجع لموضوع النظام العام وهو ما يعرف بالشيرنج اي اشتراك مدفوع لعده مستخدمين.
وهذا يسوقني الي السيرفر المدفوع.
عند ذهابك للبائع واردت شراء سيرفر مدفوع فانه يطلب منك usb وهو ما يعرف مستقبلا بال(فلاشه) 
يقوم بتنزيل بيانات علي فولدر معين . هذا الفولدر يسمي بالسيسي كام . وهو عباره عن فولدر عادي ذي الفي الكمبيوتر بس به اسطر.
البائع يقوم بكل هذا ويعطيها لك في شكل فلاشه لتضعها في الريسيفر وتعطي الامر ok  فتظر لك اصفار علي شاشة الريسفر

نواصل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بعد امر ok ستظهر لك كلمة boot وهذا يعني بان الجهاز استقبل السيرفر
نظام الشيرنج ياتي من قبل شركات عالميه مثل
 الدريم بوكس
شركة الاي جي
وغيرها
ولكل شركه نظام خاص بتنزيل السيرفرات
ولكن القالب العام واحد
نواصل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انا بدات لكم بالريسفرات والمسميات لانها ستفيدنا في باقي الاجهزه العامله بنظام hd
اي بمعني ان الخبره ستاتيك من خلال شرح الشيرنج الارضي(وصله نت من الكمبيوتر)
والذي تحدثنا عنه سابقا.والشيرنج الفضائي وهو ما يعرف( بالدونجل) والذي يملا الاسواق حاليا--
نظام طبقين... وهو نفس الفكره بس الفرق انو مافيهو وصله من الخلف النت واصلو من القمر الصناعي لذا اطلق عليه الشيرنج الفضائي وده امكن مالي البلد.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*السوفتات:-
ده مصطلح جديد وهو مثل اي سوفت
تقوم عاده الشركات باصدار سوفتات جديده لتحسين الاداء في كل مره
فلو كان لك ريسيفر يغمل بنظام الكروت او الشيرنج فان الشركه المصنعه يقوم باصار سوفت لثبات الصوره مثلا او تنقيح الصوره.....
وعاده ماتكون السوفتات من منتدياتها الرئيسه...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فين الجاموسة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

فين الجاموسة



عليك الله يا ريد لو لميت فيها باصيها لي بي جاي
ولا أقول ليك شوتها عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله يا ابوعلاء عولمه جد
مابترجع البلد تانى 
الحبيب واصل باقى الملح سمح بالحيل
مشكور على الاضافات الجمه ومنتظرين البقيه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*

طيب دي مشاركه بتوضح لو عندك كمبوتر شغال بالنت. وشخص آخر قال ليك جر لي سلك معاك عاوز اشغل النت(نظام ملح) او عندك محل كمبيوتر وعايز تشيل خط اخر من كمبيوترك
اولا تجيب سلك توصيل نت UTP Cat5.السلك به بالداخل ثمانيه خطوط كل خط لونه بيختلف
وتشتري اثنين قابس(ده البتركبو في الكمبيوتر من الخلف)
ترتب الالوان داخل القابس كما موضح ادناه
بعدها يتم توصيل النت
كده واضحه
وده رابط المشاركه
http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=14259


توصيل  جهازين ببعضهما .
 أولا: ان تحتاج إلى وصلة من كابل UTP Cat5 
 وهو متوفر في جميع اماكن بيع اغراض الشبكات والكمبيوتر..

 ثانيا: تحتاج إلى RJ45 مجموعة من المقابس التي سوف نستخدم منها اثنين لصنع  الكابل

 ثالثا: أداة تركيب المقابس في الكابل وهي ايضا متوفرة في اماكن بيع  الكابلات

 رابعا وهي اصعب وادق نقطة وهي تضبيط ترتيب الأسلاك في الكابل قبل تركيب  المقبس

 وللتسهيل عليكم سوف ترى في الصورة المرفقة ألوان   النهاية الأولى للكابل  وترتيبها وايضا الوان النهاية الثانية للكابل   وترتيب الألوان بها



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ياسر ابداعك دايما حاضر تسلم يامبدع
*

----------


## Deimos

*أولاً ياياسر ألف مبروك المنتدي الفضائي ...

ومشكور كتير علي المعلومات القيمة ... واصل والله يديك العافية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية ...
*

----------

